# New in Beaufort



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Welcone to the madhouse!

I come up several times a year, fam has a house on cat island and I come to visit. I'll give you a shout whenever I roll through.


----------



## Bobby - Fly Fisherman (Jan 12, 2020)

JGore712 said:


> Just moved down to Beaufort in November from Montana. Been lurking on here for a while. I finally decided to join. Mostly chasing Reds on the fly out of my Mitzi. Poling and fly fishing solo can be tough, so if you’re in the area and want to get out and fish, let me know!


----------



## Bobby - Fly Fisherman (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning JGore, 
Welcome to Beaufort County, NC. 
I fish the Hilton Head area where we have quite a few nice redfish. 
Maybe we can catch up and get out on the water. 
You may want to look into joining the Sea Island Fly Fishing Group; SIFF 
They meet monthly at Bay Street Outfitters in Beaufort, SC 
Respectfully, Bobby


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on that group, Bobby. I'll have to look in to that.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Quite a change from Montana to the Low Country.


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

Very much so! I grew up in GA, lived in South Florida, family is in Greenville. I've been to the Low Country a few times. Just chasing the weather, so I figured it would be a good place to land for the winter at least. Loving it so far!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

When I read the title I thought you had moved to Beaufort. After looking at your profile I realized you had moved to Beaufort.


----------



## Bobby - Fly Fisherman (Jan 12, 2020)

Here is some general information about Sea Island Fly Fishers, The group is comprised of folks who share a common interest in fly fishing living near Beaufort, SC. We meet on the second Wednesday, of each month, September through June, 6-8 pm. The meetings start at 6:00 p.m. with a social hour followed by a speaker or film. What is the members *fishing* background? Some are long time salt water fly fisherman. https://www.facebook.com/seaislandflyfishers/


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bobby - Fly Fisherman said:


> Here is some general information about Sea Island Fly Fishers, The group is comprised of folks who share a common interest in fly fishing living near Beaufort, SC. We meet on the second Wednesday, of each month, September through June, 6-8 pm. The meetings start at 6:00 p.m. with a social hour followed by a speaker or film. What is the members *fishing* background? Some are long time salt water fly fisherman. https://www.facebook.com/seaislandflyfishers/


Bobby, thank you for that info! I will have to come by and meet some people in the area!


----------

